

TechStars funded companies: Report Card - ankeshk
http://www.techstars.org/results//

======
ryanelkins
This was pretty interesting. I also found the inspiration for this
([http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator...](http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator.html) / <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=975624>) an
interesting read as well. Something must be going right, as more and more of
these seed incubators are popping up around the country.

